# Tiger Shark Mount



## new blood (Apr 6, 2014)

Thought I would post a picture of one of my mounts for the shark enthusiast on here. This shark was caught and released on Captain Chip's boat, Outcast, seven years ago on a trip to Hilton Head. He measures right at about 10 feet and was estimated at between 350-400 pounds. It was a grueling 49 minutes to say the least. 

I thank Chip for the great experience and trophy as this was my third trip out with him. I thank my wife for finally allowing me to hang it in our new home. 

For those curious, the shark was measured boat side with fishing line. For perspective, I am 6 ft. tall and 210 pounds and that recliner is a 2 person. And yes, that is a poster of Jaws next to it. In fact, that is the name Chip has given the hole that I caught him in.

For those unfortunate anglers who have battled a 400-500 pound goliath grouper, this Tiger gave me every bit of that experience. Don't want any part of either again.


----------



## new blood (Apr 6, 2014)

Okay, sorry everybody. I can't seem to get my picture to attach to the post. I have tried it several times and it keeps failing. I have done this before so I don't know what's going on. Any ideas?


----------



## pine nut (Apr 6, 2014)

Might have difficulties and need to resize it to a smaller picture.


----------



## new blood (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks pine nut. That was the problem.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 7, 2014)

And to think, that's a small one!


----------



## new blood (Apr 7, 2014)

Yea, no kidding Apex. As much as I would like to see one of those giants in person, I am glad we didn't hook one. This guy gave me all I wanted. Plus, you would probably have to hang one of those mounts on the exterior of your home. I don't think my neighbors would like that too much.


----------



## OUTCAST (Apr 8, 2014)

This is awesome, looks great! They did the striping/spots perfectly. Its killin me, makes me want to a Tiger on my wall. 

Thanks for the kind words, hope to see you back down soon.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Apr 9, 2014)

that is awesome,

 don't know which would be harder for me, catching one or getting the wife to let me put it up in living room.  I could mount it in garage or maybe my Man cave room but it wouldn't really fit.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 16, 2014)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## DOD (Apr 18, 2014)

Very cool


----------



## grouper throat (Apr 25, 2014)

Awesome mount! Running into him while spearing would make your heart skip a beat for sure.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 25, 2014)

What a great way to mark that memorable experience with that cool mount.  Thx for posting.


----------

